# Hunting > Hunting >  First bull tahr opportunity?

## Southern-Hunter

Hey team just wanting to pick everyones brains for a bit of info if possible. Im looking at heading out for a tahr hunt this weekend possibly up the rangitata to try and get onto my first bull tahr. Im not looking for anyones spot where the big old boys are hanging out just after some meat and also an added bonus of having something to hang on the wall. Any info on where to focus my time would be greatly appreciated 
Cheers

----------


## HNTMAD

I thought they were all gone,  well at least that's what all the rukas has been about

Hamish

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Southern-Hunter

> I thought they were all gone,  well at least that's what all the rukas has been about
> 
> Hamish
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I really hope not. Was hoping to get one before they are gone

----------


## Mr300WSM

Head up the Rangitata/havelock pick a side creek and walk, should pick something up somewhere up there if not try a different creek. They are there you just need to find them

----------


## bigbear

I sure i read that area was hit 12months ago. Try taking to doc and find a area that hasn't been shot up in the latest bomb up.
Good luck and enjoy

----------


## Husky1600

How far are you intending to go? Do you have a reasonable 4WD? How much time have you got?

----------


## MSL

> I sure i read that area was hit 12months ago. Try taking to doc and find a area that hasn't been shot up in the latest bomb up.
> Good luck and enjoy


I drove up to st winifreds in October and while there werent hoards of them, we still saw 20-30, half of which were either in range or able to be stalked in on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Boaraxa

> I thought they were all gone,  well at least that's what all the rukas has been about
> 
> Hamish
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Yea no one no,s whats happening in regards to numbers its been a slaughter by the sounds of it , perhaps you could come down from the wairarpa spent a $1k or 2 to get here & take a stab in the dark somewhere and report back so we know if theres any left ?

----------


## HNTMAD

Zero interest in them so unlikely to happen, but I have seen some vids pop up recently with Tahr shot so can't be all gone like people thought was gunna happen

Be kinda gd when my social media feeds free up a bit of space and the Tahr stuff stops coming through. 

Each to their own

Hamish

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Boaraxa

That's good news it gives me warm fuzzys thinking of fellow recreational hunters out there enjoying them self's with friends or family , up there in the alps watching the majestic beasts or even shooting one or 2 , hell I even like the thought of someone making a job for them selfs & earning a living up there guiding in that rugged terrain , the sad news of course is that the cull is only half done or worse depending on the actual number with still another 125 hours to go , after they finish with the Tahr where to next ? .

----------


## bigbear

> Zero interest in them so unlikely to happen, but I have seen some vids pop up recently with Tahr shot so can't be all gone like people thought was gunna happen
> 
> Be kinda gd when my social media feeds free up a bit of space and the Tahr stuff stops coming through. 
> 
> Each to their own
> 
> Hamish
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Some might not be interested in hunting them but like i said this is only the start. When they start on the sika, reds , fallow and wapiti and all the rest of our game animals you might have a change of heart.

----------


## outdoorlad

I’d ring Doc in Twizel and politely ask them if they did any control work in the Rangitata, even if they did they should be leaving Bulls outside of the NP.

----------


## HNTMAD

> Some might not be interested in hunting them but like i said this is only the start. When they start on the sika, reds , fallow and wapiti and all the rest of our game animals you might have a change of heart.


Nah probably not. There are too many of all of those around at the moment....i mean deer are getting hit by trains in Silverstream.....

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## HNTMAD

> That's good news it gives me warm fuzzys thinking of fellow recreational hunters out there enjoying them self's with friends or family , up there in the alps watching the majestic beasts or even shooting one or 2 , hell I even like the thought of someone making a job for them selfs & earning a living up there guiding in that rugged terrain , the sad news of course is that the cull is only half done or worse depending on the actual number with still another 125 hours to go , after they finish with the Tahr where to next ? .


Yeah I see your point, but then in basic business they suggest you sell umbrella in the winter and ice cream in the summer to spread your risk,and we have known this was on the radar for a number of years.

Maybe this is a sign for rec hunters to get the other animal's under control or at least show we are by shooting heaps before the choppers come.

By the way I probably feel more sorry for those business that are no longer after civid hit...no one saw that coming.

Hamish

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## tiroahunta

Thats kind of sad really...  Im most probably never gonna hunt tahr or chamois for that matter. It doesnt stop me feeling a bit sick to the stomach that theyll be knocking a big hole in numbers. I understand the need to control to a degree but lets base it on some research not just a abitary number they want to take it to. Dont worry all wild/feral animals are under the gun so to speak. 

Kinda reminds me about the semi auto debate  oh you dont need those, a bolt action is just fine.... .So when they get tour bolt actions then what...?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

> Some might not be interested in hunting them but like i said this is only the start. When they start on the sika, reds , fallow and wapiti and all the rest of our game animals you might have a change of heart.





> Nah probably not. There are too many of all of those around at the moment....i mean deer are getting hit by trains in Silverstream.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


With all due respect @HNTMAD that is an absolutely shocking response to @bigbear comments.... you have to be kidding right?!?

If not......your banished back to the BOB's 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## HNTMAD

> With all due respect @HNTMAD that is an absolutely shocking response to @bigbear comments.... you have to be kidding right?!?
> 
> If not......your banished back to the BOB's 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Just honesty mate, there have never been as many animals as now, we can't sit back and throw stones if we are not doing anything about it.

Sure not many people tend to express themselves against the flow but out of my group of close mates 75% think similar....goes to show we are not all in the same page......BOB.....who

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## bigbear

@kukuwai if greens get back in i can see a big push in the next few years to target game animal numbers on all doc land. I can also see some farms been told to reduce deer numbers in the near future.

----------


## kukuwai

> @kukuwai if greens get back in i can see a big push in the next few years to target game animal numbers on all doc land. I can also see some farms been told to reduce deer numbers in the near future.


Yep, I hate the thought of it.

We need to protect the resources we have not exterminate them.



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## HNTMAD

> Yep, I hate the thought of it.
> 
> We need to protect the resources we have not exterminate them.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


We need to show we can manage them so they don't exterminate them, we will need help to reduce numbers and all rec hunters need to do their part.

Population doubles every 3 years.....even choppers won't get them all...will just be harder to find them in slips so will have to learn to bush hunt for those that can't already.....

Agree they will have to out pressure on farms 

Hamish

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Pongo12

Head up bush stream, you'll bang something

----------


## Tentman

There are a lot of keyboard worriers on this forum, if you listen to them you'd never bother going out, and if you don't you sure as shit won't shoot a tahr.  In the 40 years I've been hunting game numbers have fluctuated a lot, and sometimes I've had to hunt a lot to get an animal.  Time spent hunting is never wasted, I don't recall a single moment on the hill/in the mountains/in the bush that I'd swap for any time behind a keyboad.

Get out there and hunt!

----------


## Pongo12

They are where you find em. Make sure you bang plenty too. Same thing if chasing deer on public land, get into the buggers

----------


## Moa Hunter

> We need to show we can manage them so they don't exterminate them, we will need help to reduce numbers and all rec hunters need to do their part.
> 
> Population doubles every 3 years.....even choppers won't get them all...will just be harder to find them in slips so will have to learn to bush hunt for those that can't already.....
> 
> Agree they will have to out pressure on farms 
> 
> Hamish
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Access is the biggest problem. Nearly everywhere that there are big numbers of game animals access is controlled across farms or the access corridors require a big walk before reaching DOC. Places with good access have lower numbers

----------


## Rees

i just got my hands on ken tustins mtn monarchs... i wsh i was comin with ya up the rangitata..... about 30 years ago  :Grin:   :Psmiley:

----------


## Hiawatha

> There are a lot of keyboard worriers on this forum, if you listen to them you'd never bother going out, and if you don't you sure as shit won't shoot a tahr.  In the 40 years I've been hunting game numbers have fluctuated a lot, and sometimes I've had to hunt a lot to get an animal.  Time spent hunting is never wasted, I don't recall a single moment on the hill/in the mountains/in the bush that I'd swap for any time behind a keyboad.
> 
> Get out there and hunt!


Really nicely said there mate  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Hiawatha

> We need to show we can manage them so they don't exterminate them, we will need help to reduce numbers and all rec hunters need to do their part.
> 
> Population doubles every 3 years.....even choppers won't get them all...will just be harder to find them in slips so will have to learn to bush hunt for those that can't already.....
> 
> Agree they will have to out pressure on farms 
> 
> Hamish
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


May I suggest a level of care is needed when making such statements. Population doubling every three years is subject to so many things. That should be qualified. It also varies species to species too. I would also suggest that the issue we are discussing is not about killing enough to try and change the views of those who would have every game animal gone. This is a way bigger topic than simply needing to kill more to get the antis on side. What is needed is for people to rationally and kindly come to a collective decision where no one is really happy but the animal numbers are being managed proactively in line with the environment for a long term solution.

----------


## HNTMAD

> May I suggest a level of care is needed when making such statements. Population doubling every three years is subject to so many things. That should be qualified. It also varies species to species too. I would also suggest that the issue we are discussing is not about killing enough to try and change the views of those who would have every game animal gone. This is a way bigger topic than simply needing to kill more to get the antis on side. What is needed is for people to rationally and kindly come to a collective decision where no one is really happy but the animal numbers are being managed proactively in line with the environment for a long term solution.


You can suggest what you like, this is just my opinion and I don't like being told to pull my horns in (excuse the pun)  just because I have a different view to the mainstream.

The idea of a forum is to be able to discuss topics and often there are multiple sides to a topic.

Truth of the matter is we have an issue and the issue is we as rec hunters are our worst own enemy and don't shoot enough to keep any and all pests under control and do and will need help in what ever form it comes in to get them under control.

You speak of coming together as a group ....how's that going? 250,000 license firearms holders and 8000 national members of the NZDA......bit of work to do there in my view.....and yes I am a member.

I will stick to shooting whatever I see and do my bit, sure I can hear you say....."what about when they are gone".....well by the time that happens I will be broken and unable to get out......."what about your kids and their kids"......look at history, they can't get them all.

Hamish

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ned

https://www.doc.govt.nz/tahr-sightings-maps

----------


## Micky Duck

well that turned into a typicle NZHS shitfight as quickly as normal....

----------


## Mr300WSM

@Southern-Hunter did you go out for a look last weekend how did you get on

----------


## Hiawatha

> You can suggest what you like, this is just my opinion and I don't like being told to pull my horns in (excuse the pun)  just because I have a different view to the mainstream.
> 
> The idea of a forum is to be able to discuss topics and often there are multiple sides to a topic.
> 
> Truth of the matter is we have an issue and the issue is we as rec hunters are our worst own enemy and don't shoot enough to keep any and all pests under control and do and will need help in what ever form it comes in to get them under control.
> 
> You speak of coming together as a group ....how's that going? 250,000 license firearms holders and 8000 national members of the NZDA......bit of work to do there in my view.....and yes I am a member.
> 
> I will stick to shooting whatever I see and do my bit, sure I can hear you say....."what about when they are gone".....well by the time that happens I will be broken and unable to get out......."what about your kids and their kids"......look at history, they can't get them all.
> ...


Ohhh. Must have caught you on a bad day  :Grin:  :Grin:  Or are you feeling a bit picked on? I actually agree totally with you with regard to animal numbers and especially in the bush. They are not being reduced enough in some areas as you say. My point was more around the fact that that we should never kid ourselves that hunters shooting a ton of animals will change some people's attitudes as to whether game animals should be here full stop. We can kill nearly everything and they will still feel the same way about the remaining few. I think that a mix of what you and I are both talking about is needed. I am often walking past stags now to shoot hinds. And if the bush needs it and there are two, then I shoot two. Best thing you can do. We need to get away from the stag shooting mentality when we are after meat. More tucker per animal and better ratios of stags to hinds makes for healthier animals and a better roar when you do want to have some fun with stags.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Conmad Jackvann

> Zero interest in them so unlikely to happen, but I have seen some vids pop up recently with Tahr shot so can't be all gone like people thought was gunna happen
> 
> Be kinda gd when my social media feeds free up a bit of space and the Tahr stuff stops coming through. 
> 
> Each to their own
> 
> Hamish
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Hamish,

I can relate to your zero interest in them attitude. That was until myself and my children got an opportunity to go South and hunt them. And to be honest even travelling South I still wasnt excited for hunting these goat like animals. I mean nothing could of ever come  close to single calling sika stags for this North Island hunter.
My attitude completely changed after that first trip in that epic country with my kids that tests the mental and physical aspects that any true hunter strives for on every hunt.
The environment those wonderful animals survive in and how truly majestic they are up close. I was completely wrong categorising Tahr as goats. 
Im not saying you would feel the same way or your strong negative opinion on them would change at all as I can only give my own personal experience but potentially  dont knock it till you try it.
What sickens me personally is the utter complete waste. Leaving one animal to rot on the hill let alone gunning down thousands of them only to be left wasting away on the hillside absolutely disgraceful and does not sit with me whatsoever. No different in my opinion to a hunter that shoots a deer and whips the back steaks out and carrys on.
I get the management side of game animals, anyone with half a brain understands any species in high area numbers need managing (in my opinion humans even more so as we cause a lot more damage to the environment than Tahr).
Maybe I just value these game animals that give me this insane drug like drive way too much but if it sits well with you that thousands of Tahr are shot and left to rot than maybe your time spent worrying about your social media page feeds is time well spent.
Good on ya man.

Matt

----------


## HNTMAD

> Hamish,
> 
> I can relate to your zero interest in them attitude. That was until myself and my children got an opportunity to go South and hunt them. And to be honest even travelling South I still wasnt excited for hunting these goat like animals. I mean nothing could of ever come  close to single calling sika stags for this North Island hunter.
> My attitude completely changed after that first trip in that epic country with my kids that tests the mental and physical aspects that any true hunter strives for on every hunt.
> The environment those wonderful animals survive in and how truly majestic they are up close. I was completely wrong categorising Tahr as goats. 
> Im not saying you would feel the same way or your strong negative opinion on them would change at all as I can only give my own personal experience but potentially  dont knock it till you try it.
> What sickens me personally is the utter complete waste. Leaving one animal to rot on the hill let alone gunning down thousands of them only to be left wasting away on the hillside absolutely disgraceful and does not sit with me whatsoever. No different in my opinion to a hunter that shoots a deer and whips the back steaks out and carrys on.
> I get the management side of game animals, anyone with half a brain understands any species in high area numbers need managing (in my opinion humans even more so as we cause a lot more damage to the environment than Tahr).
> Maybe I just value these game animals that give me this insane drug like drive way too much but if it sits well with you that thousands of Tahr are shot and left to rot than maybe your time spent worrying about your social media page feeds is time well spent.
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to respond.

Don't get me wrong....it doesn't sit well with me either that they are left but unfortunately thats where we are at.

Hamish

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Southern-Hunter

> @Southern-Hunter did you go out for a look last weekend how did you get on


Yea I got down there. Unfortunately the weather turned to shit but just before that spotted a few nannies and what looked like a young bull

----------


## Shearer

> Yea I got down there. Unfortunately the weather turned to shit but just before that spotted a few nannies and what looked like a young bull


I'm sure you will be back. Awesome country to hunt.

----------


## Mr300WSM

That’s good you saw some animals they are there for next time

----------


## Southern-Hunter

> I'm sure you will be back. Awesome country to hunt.


Yea for sure. All though I haven’t managed to tick it off the list was cool just seeing them

----------


## LBD

So what it the 4wd route  up the Havelock like at the moment?

----------


## Hayden C

To get this back on topic for those of us that are actually interested in Tahr hunting as opposed to their social media feeds :Have A Nice Day: 

My observation from the last 3 trips up the Rangitata, Havelock and Lawrence suggest that animal numbers are much the same as pre control levels. The beauty of the Rangitata is there is a lot more cover available than the likes of the Mackenzie country and they wise up to the machine pretty quickly an put their heads down. 

The Tahr are quite low right now – most tend to be living in the scrubby bush fringes near the valley floor. The big bulls are out by themselves and can be fairly elusive to track down. Walk almost any river in that catchment early in the morning before the sun is up using your binos and you should find them. 

If you’re stuck, then give me a PM before your next trip.

----------


## kukuwai

Top man @Hayden C 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------

